# Cloudy Liquid Soap



## ronrho56 (Jan 22, 2015)

I have made numerous batches of liquid soap in the past without problem. Today I tried to make a liquid dish soap with 73% coconut oil (993 gr), 22 % olive oil (299 gr), and 5 % castor oil (68 gr). I mixed 338 grams of KOH into 340 grams of water; then added 689 grams of vegetable glycerin to the mixture. Superfat was set at 0.5% on SBM calculator.
Everything went well; it took approx 15 - 20 minutes to turn to paste, and was immediately not zappy. I covered it anyway and let it sit for approx 4 hours before starting dilution.
The liquid is a creamy, opaque liquid and not clear as it normally is. The liquid itself is not zappy. Do any of you experienced liquid soap makers have ideas as to what may have happened?


----------



## Susie (Jan 22, 2015)

How cool is the area it is in?


----------



## ronrho56 (Jan 22, 2015)

Our house is around 70 degrees. The soap itself has not cooled completely to room temp yet either.


----------



## Susie (Jan 22, 2015)

Your recipe looks fine.  Give it a couple of days to sequester.  Hopefully the cloudiness will settle out.


----------



## ronrho56 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you so much Susie. If it does not clear, would using Borax be okay being that this was to be used for dishes?


----------



## Susie (Jan 22, 2015)

Soap does not have to be clear to clean.  It should be fine to wash dishes as is.  I don't add Borax to my soap, so I can't answer that question.


----------

